# Necesito amplificar un voltaje



## dafequin (May 29, 2009)

Hola, ésta vez es para preguntar cómo hago para aumentar un voltaje de 1.33 V a 4 V , no se que estoy haciendo mal con el transistor, quisiera que me ayudaran y me explicaran un poco de cómo utilizo el emisor, la base y el colector del transistor y cómo lo configuro, gracias.


----------



## alexus (May 29, 2009)

leete algo de transistor primero, este muy nuevo... se nota en lo que escribistes.

y el transistor no lo haces, lo configuras!


----------



## dieguino10 (May 29, 2009)

q yo sepa el transistor se usa para amplificar la corriente. si lo que deseas es aumentar el voltaje sugiero que uses un amplificador operacional, o dependiendo de que uso le daras a tu voltaje de salida


----------



## saiwor (May 29, 2009)

Yo pienso que todo componente como transistor no puedes multiplicar el voltage... pero con bobinas si puedes, como un transformadorcitos pequeños lo inviertes la s salidas y las entradas...


----------



## alexus (May 29, 2009)

claro, si podes usa un transformador chiquito, el transistor amplifica corriente!


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2009)

dafequin dijo:
			
		

> ola
> 
> esta vez es para preguntar como hago para aumentar un voltaje de 1.33 v a 4 v noc q estoy haciendo mal el transistor quisiera q me ayudaran y me explicaran un poco de como utilizo el emiso la base y el colector del trnasistor y como lo configuro
> 
> ...



Hola
primero no le hables a las olas.

luego vendria bien un circuito de que estas haciendo .

luego saber si queres aumentar una tension en base a otra, o sea:
tengo 1,33 v de una pila que es mi fuente y necesito 4v.

o 

tengo una fuente de suficiente tension y quiero que , cuando en una entrada tengo 1,3 v poder generar en otro punto 4v o mas para controlar algo .


seria un comienzo.


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 18, 2010)

hola a todos, como podria amplificar una señal en milivoltios a voltios ????? lo que pasa es que tengo un generador de señal de 300mV y me gustaria que esos milivoltios fueran 3 voltios gracias.......


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ene 18, 2010)

moonwalker:  una posible solución es usar un amplificador operacional, configurado para obtener una ganancia de 10, ya sea como inversor o como no inversor. Pero necesitariamos mas informacion sobre lo que querés hacer (por ejemplo, la frecuencia de las señal ,la aplicación que querés darle, la corriente que podes sacarle al generador de señal, que fuente pensas usar...).  
Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Ene 18, 2010)

o un transformador de relacion 10:1.


----------



## electrodan (Ene 18, 2010)

El transformador es impráctico. La señal probablemente sea también de baja corriente, así que un transformador no creo que sirva para lo que quiere.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2010)

moonwalker dijo:


> hola a todos, como podria amplificar una señal en milivoltios a voltios ?????


Si, se puede


> lo que pasa es que tengo un generador de señal de 300mV y me gustaria que esos milivoltios fueran 3 voltios gracias.......


¿ Y para que cosa necesitas esos 3 V ?


*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*3)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡No somos adivinos! *


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 19, 2010)

Con 1.33v te sobra para exitar un transitor y sobre el colector podes calcular tener 4 volt en una o dos etapas


----------



## Chelouruguay (Ene 19, 2010)

Puede poner un transfo y luego un transistor para subir el nivel de corriente.

Saludos


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 25, 2010)

disculpen la tardanza, la señal proviene de un circuito de mediddor de inductancia basado en el 74hc132 que ya se publico aca....solo es para hacer un pequeño experimento disculpen de verdad gracias por toda las ayudas....


----------



## luisgrillo (Ene 25, 2010)

Para aquellos que escribieron que con un transistor no puedes amplificar de 1.33V a 4V o mas, de verdad les falta CONOCIMIENTOS BASICOS.!!

Cuando conectas una señal (en este caso 1.33V) a un amplificador hecho con un solo transistor en configuacion emisor comun y autopolarizado, Este amplifica la corriente presente en la base, por lo que si pones 1.33V en la base, circula una corriente de base a emisor y pasa atravez de la resistencia de emisor. esa corriente es amplificada y en el colector tendras esa corriente multiplicada por la ganancia que le pusiste a ese amplificador. Por lo cual, si hay mas corriente atravez de una resistencia, quiere decir, por ley de ohm, que hay mas voltage en esa misma resistencia, resistencia que seria en la R de colector.

Los amplificadores que tienen 1 o mas transistores pueden amplificar sin problemas corrientes de microamperes y, hasta algunos circuitos, en nanoamperes.


----------



## guinta (May 4, 2016)

Hola,
Tengo un problema utilizando un amplificador operacional LM358 como amplificador no inversor. Como se muestra en la imagen, quiero amplificar una señal de 50mV a 9V para alimentar un relé, y este, una vez activado, se realimenta a si mismo. No se el motivo por el cual a la salida del amplificador operacional no consigo obtener los 9V. Gracias de antemano


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 4, 2016)

Hola, pues hay un problema importante. Para empezar aunque un op-amp se caracteriza por tener baja impedancia de salida, no se debe accionar directamente una carga. Utiliza un transistor.
Por otro lado al condicionar un interruptor en la salida, piensa lo que ocurrirá cuando la salida de dicho op-amp, toma un valor 0V. (estás cortocircuitando la misma).
Otro detalle más, lee la hoja de datos del LM358, si no es rail-to-rail, la salida nunca alcanzará el valor de la tensión de alimentación.


----------



## yorsk2004 (May 4, 2016)

No entiendo para que quieres amplificar los 50 mV a 9 V, cuando estos 9 V ya los tienes en la batería. 

Otra cosa es que quieras activar el rele cuando la señal de entrada (llámese sensor, termocupla, etc) supere los 50 mV. Si es así, lo que debes hacer es un circuito *comparador de voltaje* y *NO* un op-amp configurado como *NO INVERSOR*.

Cuéntanos que es lo que quieres exactamente.


----------



## Scooter (May 4, 2016)

Si lo alimentas a 9 nunca llegará a 9, ni a 0. Se pierde siempre algo por los extremos


----------



## guinta (May 5, 2016)

Muchas gracias por la rapidez en que habeis respondido. Yorsk2004 la maniobra que quiero realizar es la siguiente: Quiero que cuando un componente externo me de una señal, la cual tiene un valor de 50mV aproximadamente, se active un relé. Con un contacto abierto de este relé alimento una placa Arduino para que haga unas maniobras programadas, y una vez acabadas, con una salida del arduino alimentar un segundo relé que desactive el primero, y por lo tanto el arduino permanezca apagado hasta que el componente externo vuelva a dar la señal.
Tengo que realizar esto para que la bateria de 9V aguante lo máximo posible para no tener que ir cambiandola cada dos por tres. Solo os presenté la parte de alimentación para no marearos con toda la maniobra en si, ya que el problema que tengo es a la hora de alimentar el primer relé que activa el arduino.
Gudino Roberto duberlin, te refieres a que a la salida del amplificador ponga un transistor que haga de interruptor para alimentar el relé con la pila de 9V? Porque en un principio probé de conectar la señal a la base del transistor directamente para poder alimentar el relé directamente con la pila, pero no me funcionó.
He probado varias opciones pero no doy con ninguna solución.
Scooter, si no llega a 9V exactamente no hay problema, ya que el relé de 9V tiene una tolerancia bastante grande. El que tengo yo se ha llegado a activar con 7,6V aprox.


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2016)

Me parece una pésima idea arrancar y parar arduinos o cualquier otro microprocesador a base de relés que cortan la alimentación.
Yo lo alimentaría siempre y lo pondría en modo sleep, suspensión o como se llame y lo despertaría cuando haga falta. Apagar "a pelo" sistemáticamente 'ordenadores' no te traerá nada bueno.
En vez de un relé que gasta un 'despropósito' solo basta con meter la señal a un pin del arduino, seguramente una interrupción para que se 'despierte'


----------



## guinta (May 5, 2016)

Se me ocurrió esta idea ya que el arduino no se activará más de 2 o 3 veces al día. E incluso habrá temporadas en que lo más probable es que no se active. Si aun así no es una buena idea, ya miraré el consumo que tiene dejarlo en suspensión y cuanto tiempo me duraría la bateria.
Gracias por la rapidez y la ayuda.


----------



## Scooter (May 5, 2016)

Creo que hay una librería adicional para hacerlo. De todos modos tu circuito también gasta y el relé activado también.


----------



## yorsk2004 (May 5, 2016)

Te puedes ahorrar dinero y problemas, si en vez de utilizar reles para encender y apagar la placa Arduino, dejas el Arduino en modo Sleep y cuando leas la señal externa (ya acondicionada digitalmente con un comparador basado en Op-Amp, por ejemplo LM358) actives una interrupción del Arduino.

Si las maniobras a realizar una vez leídos los 50 mV no requieren mayor complejidad pues usa elementos discreto en vez de la placa Arduino.


----------



## guinta (May 12, 2016)

Muchas gracias a los dos. Lo siento por haber tardado en responder, pero he edtado muy liado. Tengo que hacerlo con Arduino ya que la maniobra a realizar es un poco compleja, así que optaré por trabajar en modo ahorro como aconsejo Scooter. Me repito, muchas gracias.

He estado informándome sobre lo que se me aconsejó con el problema que tenía, pero ahora me encuentro en otro parecido.

La explicación de la imagen adjunta es la siguiente:
Con una pila de 9V alimento un componente externo que me da varias señales, entre las cuales utilizo dos. El común lo junto al común de otra batería de 5V y lo conecto a la pata inversora del amplificador operacional. La señal que me da el componente externo (que es de muy pocos milivoltios) la conecto a la pata no inversora.
Utilizo la batería de 5V para alimentar el amplificador operacional para que la salida de este no supere los 5V, ya que dicha salida la utilizo en una entrada digital de arduino para despertarlo del modo ahorro en el que se encuentra.
El amplificador operacional lo utilizo como comparador, que cuando la señal que llega a la pata no inversora del OAmp es mayor de 0V, a la salida del OAmp me de un valor cercano a los 5V (ya se que nunca se llegará al valor de alimentación del OAmp, pero tengo entendido que las entradas digitales de Arduino tienen un nivel de Umbral para pasar a "1" de unos 3V).

El problema es que a la salida del OAmp siempre tengo 3.5V aprox, tanto cuando en la pata no inversora hay señal o no. Por lo que he podido leer, esto se debe al ruido que provoca el propio OAmp (Aquí se me crea la duda de que el Arduino no se me activa con esta señal, así que tampoco se de cuanto es el umbral de paso a "1" en las entradas digitales).

Estoy encallado y no se como conseguir esos 5V cuando la señal de unos 50mV se active.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## yorsk2004 (May 14, 2016)

Pues muy sencillo, coloca el comparador con lógica negativa, es decir que cuando la señal de entrada sea 50 mV la salida sea 0 V, tan solo es intercambiar las señales de entrada del operacional.

Luego, configura el pin del arduino que va a leer el dato así, en el void setup ()

pinMode (pin_que_vas_a_utilizar, INPUT_PULLUP);

luego utiliza la sentencias normalmente, excepto que cuando quieras leer el dato, debes tener en cuenta que cuando dicho pin es LOW es porque se estan superando los 50 mV de la señal de entrada.

por ejemplo;

if (digitalRead (pin_que_vas_a_utilizar) == LOW);
{
   // aquí escriba lo que quiera que pase cuando la señal de entrada sea igual o superior a 50 mV
}


----------



## Scooter (May 15, 2016)

Llegado el caso tienes la opción de usar una entrada analógica directamente porque tienen una resolución de un poco más de 5mV. Eso simplifica el circuito que es el no-circuito pero gasta más batería


----------



## guinta (May 17, 2016)

Hola,
he probado a hacer los que me has dicho, Yorsk2004. Estaba tan obscecado que no había visto esa manera tan sencilla de solucionarlo. Aun así, sigue sin funcionarme, ya que el OpAmp me da una salida de 3,8V y el Arduino no se despierta. Solo lo hace cuando lo hago con una señal de 5V (cosa que me confunde ya que me estuve informando y en teoría con 2,5-3V ya debería cambiar de estado la entrada digital).
Respecto el consejo de Scooter, en un principio ya se me ocurrió esa opción, pero me informé y, por lo que leí, el Arduino solo se puede despertar del modo ahorro (en el caso de utilizar una señal externa) utilizando las entradas digitales 2 y 3.
Gracias a los dos


----------



## yorsk2004 (May 17, 2016)

guinta dijo:


> Hola,
> he probado a hacer los que me has dicho, Yorsk2004. Estaba tan obscecado que no había visto esa manera tan sencilla de solucionarlo. Aun así, sigue sin funcionarme...



Me imagino que no hiciste la señal de referencia con un potenciometro.

Aquí te dejo un diagrama que habla por si solo. Si no entiendes algo, lo preguntas.


----------



## Scooter (May 17, 2016)

Si te falta voltio y medio pon mas ganancia al amplificador.


----------



## yorsk2004 (May 17, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Si te falta voltio y medio pon mas ganancia al amplificador.



El sistema de acondicionamiento de señal, esta bien así (bueno algo redundante), no hace falta poner mas ganancia. porque a fin de cuentas no le esta arrancando a 3.5 V que es lo máximo que obtiene con lógica positiva.



guinta dijo:


> Hola, Solo lo hace cuando lo hago con una señal de 5V



Como este diseño es para lógica negativa, entonces niega la salida con una puerta NOT, que la puedes construir con dos bjt y dos resistencias, o con algún integrado NOT, o NAND o NOR. Y ya tienes los 5V cuando el sensor marca mas de 50 mV.


----------



## guinta (May 17, 2016)

Como bien ha dicho yorsk2004, estoy ya trabajando a la máxima ganancia. Por lo que lo de aumentar más la ganancia del OpAmp no es posible. Gracias igualmente a los dos, sois unos cracks! 
Mañana probare lo que me comentas yorsk2004, y os digo como acaba el asunto jajaja.


----------



## yorsk2004 (May 18, 2016)

guinta dijo:


> Como bien ha dicho yorsk2004, estoy ya trabajando a la máxima ganancia. Por lo que lo de aumentar más la ganancia del OpAmp no es posible



Tal vez quisiste decir que el máximo voltaje a la salida con el LM358 es 3.5 V aprox. Porque, realmente es posible darle más ganancia, siempre y cuando el U1:B no se lleve a la saturación que es cercana a los 3.5 V, lo recomendable es tener un voltaje de salida entre 1V y 2.5V a la salida de U1:B, tal como yo lo plantee. Luego se monta la referencia con el potenciometro en ese mismo valor en nuestro caso es 1.15V. Eso lo debes ajustar en el circuito ya montado, pues puede variar un poquito.


----------



## guinta (May 23, 2016)

Hola! Al final ya pude conseguir los 5V de señal para despertar a Arduino. Al final con un solo amplificador del LM358 (utilizado como comparador) y un integrado de puertas lógicas NOT lo conseguí (como me aconsejó Yorsk2004). Yorsk2004 y Scooter, muchas gracias a los dos por la ayuda! Sois unos máquinas


----------

